# Molly's herbal wormer?



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Has anyone tried Molly's herbal wormer? I kind of want to try it to my smallish herd. A lot of the testimonials say that it got their goats coat really nice and sleek and they looked really nice after it! So I was just wondering if anyone has ever tried it


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have. It is good, but I found Fir Meadow to be more effective, in my experience.  I use DWorm A and GI Soother combined. My herd has never looked better. I have used it to treat coccidia as well.

Molly's herbal did me well for a year, but this year was a bad parasite year, and I needed something a little more potent. Fir Meadow's dewormer has more ingredients, the most important being cayenne, which is not present in Molly's. I'd also reccoment LOH dewormer (Land of Havilah). Both LOH and Fir Meadow have herbology degrees. 

I do things as naturally as possible, so if you have any questions on dosing for herbal deworming, let me know.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

We have used it for five years and we've never had a case of worms. Love that stuff!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I use it, and it works pretty well. So far all of our goats fecal tests have come back clean while they've been on the wormer so it does it's job. Her horse version hasn't worked great on the horses though. I have not noticed any difference in their coats..


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

How often do you dose?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I dose twice a week as I live in an area where parasites, especially cocci and barberpole, are a big problem. Soon as I rotate pastures, I'll be bumping down to once a week.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i have to make my own, used to base it on molly's, but now I've changed it to Land of Havilah goat wormer. i haven't had any issues since I've used it, and i live in the tropics where it's warm and moist all the time (i.e. parasite heaven)


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I've been using it about once every three weeks. I live in a hot and very dry area where parasites are not much of a problem though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fir Meadow herbs works for me too. Molly's didn't work for me.

Kat from Fir Meadow still owns goats and she is a Master Herbalist.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I use both Molly's and Fir Meadow depending on what we have going on. I also use garlic daily in the food (burps around here are excruciating after meal times). As for cayenne, I agree with Kat (Fir Meadow) that it's kind of a miracle herb. My uncle grows so many he doesn't know what to do with it so we're starting to feed it directly to our little herd. I have ACV/Caynne tincture I take for myself almost daily


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Is this an online product? Feedstore stock is pretty limited where I live...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Any herbal dewormer product is online. You can't buy it at local stores.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Don't want to hijack the thread anymore but one more question. 
During the summer it is very hot and dry, and we have pretty harsh winters. During the fall and spring, it can get rainy. What would you guys suggest using, and how often? I am curious about the herbal wormers.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would suggest Land of Havilah, or Fir Meadow, personally.  You can probably go with once a week. I like adding fresh garlic to the dewormer as well.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've been enjoying the Land of Havilah mix. I think it's really thorough, covers many basis of parasites, and what I like about it is they update the formula every once in a while due to feedback and their own experience with the current mix (they love feedback). their facebook group is also very helpful.

What I personally didn't like about the Mollys is the 2 formulas. it's a pain to keep track of, especially when keeping with the kid cocci prevention, which tend to be different than the adult schedule.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Don't want to hijack the thread anymore but one more question.
> During the summer it is very hot and dry, and we have pretty harsh winters. During the fall and spring, it can get rainy. What would you guys suggest using, and how often? I am curious about the herbal wormers.


it depends on what herbal wormer you choose. most have to administer once a week then every 6-8 weeks do 3 days in a row. but it all depends on your situation. if you find that parasites are more a certain time of year, you can up the frequency of dosage to find what works best for you and your herd. the key too is get fecals done frequently so you know if there's anything in there you have to worry about.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

We've been using Noromectin, it's the same as Ivomec (can't remember if it's ivomec or ivomec+) and I haven't wormed them in a few months.. Eyelids are all pink, gums are pink, poo looks good, coats and weight are good. (2 need copper and 2 need weight after nursing) so do you still need to dose if they aren't showing symptoms? It would seem like a bit of a pain to make sure they get wormed once a week.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep, they always get dewormed once a week. Herbs do not stay in the system as long as chemicals. I don't find it a pain at all. I mix their doses with molasses, and make them into cookies. They LOOOOVE them. Some people add the herbs to the minerals, or into the water buckets as a tea.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yes, every time. it's like taking vitamins, you have to do it frequently. 2 out of my 3 goats LOVE them. my one picky eater sometimes like them, and sometimes it's a fight to make her eat them. she loves fresh garlic though, so that's easy for me to give her.


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

So now what I'm hearing is that fir meadow is pretty good as well? Does it have a website or anything? 
And I live in Michigan so the summers are usually pretty warm, where winters are also pretty chilly. How much would I have to dose then?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

dosage amount and frequency for wormers differ between each brand. what I would suggest is trying one and seeing if you like the results. follow their instructions, as each are different. get fecals done at regular intervals at first to make sure the herbal wormer is actually working, and go which ever one you like best. some swear by mollys, some fir meadow, some land of havilah, and some make up their own that is right for them, their climate and their herd.

fyi - Land of Havilah is based out of Michigan.

oh, Hoegger also sells herbal wormer. I think you can get fir meadow online, just google them.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I think what Hoeggers has is more of a supplement and shouldn't be used in lieu of a de-wormer. I could be wrong but I think that's what I heard about it.

Fir Meadow
http://www.store.firmeadowllc.com/

Molly's
http://fiascofarm.com/herbs/

Land of Havilah
http://landofhavilahfarm.com/store.htm


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

oh yeah. You have to really stay on top of the herbs. They work differently than chemicals. They need to be done at least weekly and if there is an issue like a cocci or some other parasite outbreak, it's an every day and multiple times a day to get rid of it. It's worth it IMO but it does take time.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

For cocci I treat every 15 minutes for an hour, then hourly till they are on the upswing (that is, until bedtime. I don't treat through the night, haha!). Then I go to every 2 hours. Once they are clear, they get it 3 times a day for 3 days to be sure it's whipped. It does work. Both times I had cocci it cleared amazingly fast. 

I feel my goats have benefited from it. They are in great health, their coats are amazing and they are full of life.  Of course it isn't for everyone, but I'm just tickled pink with it.

I agree with the statement on the Hoeggers, the reviews I've heard on it were that it wasn't an effective replacement of chemical deworming.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I didn't know that about hoeggers....just saw they had some herbal worming thingy....

yes, different strokes for different folks. I personally prefer herbal, but i'm pretty herbal for my personal illnesses, so makes sense that I do the same with my goats. and I have to say, I live in tropics, it's parasite heaven here, and I haven't had to chemically worm one of them since feb, and the other since may. my buckling has never had chemical wormer directly (just via milk), and he's thriving! 

as for cocci, this is what I use (homemade):

Cocci Remedy
1 tsp powdered ginger
1 tsp cloves (I use powder)
1 tsp slippery elm powder
1/2 tsp cinnamon (I use powder)
1 cup boiling water
Steep for 20 min

For a 2 month old kid, give 6-10cc, twice a day for 5-7 days. I gave my girl 15cc up to 3-4 times a day.


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

For the fir meadow,,,, which one do I click on there's so many herbs!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Those who give garlic, do you crush cloves or can you use garlic powder or minced garlic?
How much do you give per day?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Pygmygoatluver said:


> For the fir meadow,,,, which one do I click on there's so many herbs!


The dewormers are:
http://store.firmeadowllc.com/product_info.php?products_id=149
http://store.firmeadowllc.com/product_info.php?products_id=157

But it doesn't hurt to take the time to look around and read about her blends, the dosages, how they work and what they do.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

goatiegirl said:


> Those who give garlic, do you crush cloves or can you use garlic powder or minced garlic?
> How much do you give per day?


I give fresh cloves. I just break in half, and they munch them down. they don't like whole cloves for some reason...

I used to give daily, but now just when I worm.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I crush the cloves and add them to their dewormer cookies.  Fresh is best!


----------



## willielisa (Jul 15, 2013)

Those who use things like cayenne or garlic - does it affect milk taste?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know about cayenne but garlic will mist definitely affect the taste if milk.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Garlic has never effected the taste of the milk over here.  And I've given massive doses at times. Cayenne is GREAT, but must be 40,000 hu to be considered medicinal.


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

...and you can get cayenne with 90,000 HU at most health food stores.
That's what we use for medicinal purposes i.e., poultices etc.
We use the 35,000 for seasoning use. We don't even have black pepper on our table. We only use cayenne for our 'pepper'. It's good for so many things!!
For those who use garlic for yourselves and/or your goats. Have you ever heard of "Kyolic" liquid garlic? It's awesome stuff! We take it ourselves. Have been for years. if something is going around, we hit the Kyolic. We seldom get sick and if we do, we aren't sick nearly as long as others who don't use the garlic. 
It is an aged garlic extract, so 1 dropperfull equals about 50 cloves of fresh garlic. The fact that it is aged cuts down on the 'garlic breath' you get from eating fresh garlic.
We have used it on our goats too with no ill effects.
I can't say enough good things about this stuff. You may want to check it out.


----------



## Amy Bergey (Apr 1, 2018)

nchen7 said:


> i have to make my own, used to base it on molly's, but now I've changed it to Land of Havilah goat wormer. i haven't had any issues since I've used it, and i live in the tropics where it's warm and moist all the time (i.e. parasite heaven)


Could you give me your recipe and dosages?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old thread so some of the people are no longer on here.


----------

